# Info on Lisa ~ Nascarmw



## Torty Mom (Nov 6, 2011)

So here is a synopsis of Lisa's life the last few months.

I took her to an appt on July 20th. The Dr. was just going to look into her pancreas because it has been making her very sick. She was to stay in the hospital over night.

Well, the DR. perforated her pancreas while he was looking around and didn't realize it. When she came out of surgery she was in even more pain. 

The next day they did a cat scan and found the perforation. They did emergency surgery to try to fix it. It has gone from bad to worse since then. 

She had 3 drains to help with getting the yuckie stuff out. Beginning of September she was released to come home. That next Monday I took her to the DR. to get the last drain removed. She got super sick again and has been back into the hospital.

We thought she had an infection in her heart. She contracted VRE from the hospital. Last week they found an abscess in her stomach area. They drained it yesterday and the puss was pooling at her kidneys. Now they told her yesterday there are 2 other masses in her stomach. 

So last Sunday they decided to send her to UCLA which is a much better facility! While visiting yesterday the DR came in and said they have a bed and she would be leaving in the next 2 hours. So at 5:15 they loaded her up and my hubby and I watched her drive away, it was sad and exciting at the same time. She has been in the hospital for almost 4 months! I think with all my heart we will be bringing her home in no longer than 2 weeks. I think they will figure it out super fast. There is alot more to the story, but that will give you a good outline. The poor woman has been thru plenty! If anyone wants to send her a card let me know and I will give you my address! Prayers too!! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## ascott (Nov 6, 2011)

Mary Anne, I sure do hope that the new medical facility will be the saving grace....UCLA is a great place, young and upcoming staff combined with the older more experienced...wonderful combination....please keep us in the loop, I appreciate you doing this for us.....


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2011)

man-o-man-o-man! I know she's not thinking of that right now, but my first thought was, "law suit."


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear all that has happened to her, hope she makes a full recovery...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, Yvonne lawsuit for sure! In the beginning Lisa would hear some of the nurses whispering about it! Honestly that is just the half of it. The Dr. that messed up Lisa did a colonoscopy on my friend Roanna's G'ma this week. Lisa and G'ma are on the same floor and just a hall way apart. So after Lisa we go see G'ma! 

Thanks Yvonne, D'marcus and Angelea!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 6, 2011)

I know UCLA does great work so she will get well in no time. PM me her address would ya?

Looks like her curse on the #18 Toyota sure worked as he is parked all week end. That effectively takes him out of the chase...Oh well.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 6, 2011)

She missed the race!!! Yesterday we pulled it up on you tube for her, she couldn't even believe it! I can't believe he did that! He is in big trouble for sure! I will PM you my address. I plan on visiting her down there next weekend, I'll just crash in her room!

Thanks Maggie!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

emysemys said:


> "law suit."



Law suit for sure!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for the update Mary Anne. I am really glad to hear that she is at UCLA now, they will have her sorted in a minute


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Tyler and Kristina! 

I agree, I think they will have her back to normal in a week, two weeks tops!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 6, 2011)

I hope she is better soon. 

Mary-Anne are you just a good friend or related? 
If your just a good friend, can you come be my best friend? As none of my friends visited me in hospital or even cared.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 6, 2011)

She is a friend, actually she lives across the street and she took care of my hatchlings when they were tiny while I was at work. We have been friends for just over a year. When we met it was like we had know each other for years, she is about 10 years older than me. All of her close friends are out of town and so is her family, except her hubby and step kids. So she is stuck with me!  We all get along great her family and mine. My young son Evan loves her to death! Plus she is like the cool aid Mom to some of the kids in the neighborhood. I hope she comes home soon! We will have a block PARTY!!!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 6, 2011)

I had 2 surgery stays as a teen at UCLA top notch facility, great teaching hospital.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree David, this is what we have been waiting for!!


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, Mary Anne updating us. She has gone through an incredible amount. She is in fabulous hands now, and you are an amazing friend to her. She sure sounds like a trooper.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Lynne! She is a trooper and I don't know how she did it! Hopefully soon this will be nothing but a memory!


----------



## Isa (Nov 6, 2011)

I am so glad that she got a place at UCLA!! I hope that the doctors will be able to make her feel better very very soon! Thoughts and prayers are with the both of you Mary Anne. Thank you for the update  xoxo


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Isa!!! I just got a message from her on facebook and she said that they have already starting doing some stuff! She has a couch in her room and a recliner! Looks like I found my sleeping accommodations for the weekend!


----------



## terryo (Nov 6, 2011)

You are a wonderful friend and neighbor Mary Anne. When I hear stories like this it scare's me to death. My husband is going in for a hip replacement next week, and I told the Dr. to put a BIG X on the hip he is going to be working on.....he said they do. My prayers are with Lisa now for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Isa (Nov 6, 2011)

Good news!!! It is very good that already started doing ''medical stuff''  I am glad that you will have a nice couch to sleep on during the weekend, you are a very very good friend .


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 6, 2011)

terryo said:


> You are a wonderful friend and neighbor Mary Anne. When I hear stories like this it scare's me to death. My husband is going in for a hip replacement next week, and I told the Dr. to put a BIG X on the hip he is going to be working on.....he said they do. My prayers are with Lisa now for a speedy recovery.


Thanks Terryo!! I will send prayers your way for you and your hubby! I wish him a speedy painless recovery!! Let us know how it goes! Here is a hug for ya! {{{{{{HUG}}}}}


----------



## froghaven5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update Mary Anne. Wishing Lisa a speedy recovery. So glad to hear she is at UCLA getting their best treatment!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Andrea! I appreciate it!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 11, 2011)

**UPDATE*** Lisa maybe coming home today! I spoke to her yesterday and if her latest tests look good she will be on her way home! Yayyyyyy!!!


----------



## ascott (Nov 11, 2011)

YAY Mary Anne....that would be awesome for her to make it home ASAP


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 11, 2011)

This is great news!!! I have all my fingers and toes crossed that she gets to come home soon (especially today!)!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 11, 2011)

Very good news...


----------



## froghaven5 (Nov 11, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> **UPDATE*** Lisa maybe coming home today! I spoke to her yesterday and if her latest tests look good she will be on her way home! Yayyyyyy!!!



Fabulous news! 11/11/11 is a good day!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 11, 2011)

Well crap, it's not gonna happen! Her white blood count is up too high, so she is staying for a few more days!


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 11, 2011)

Rats in potato sacks!  
Well then, I look forward to seeing an update in a few days! Partay on the block!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Stephanie, it's for the better that she stays. I thought she would come home fast, but considering how sick she i,s it kinda scared me it was too fast! She told me yesterday she is actually feeling better and eating, she said the food is delish!!! Good news to me!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh, man...she must really be sick if she thinks the hospital food is delish!


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 11, 2011)

But after all, it is UCLA...
Good to know she is feeling better, that is a really good sign! I hope it continues.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Yvonne and Lynne, it's a great sign, she hasn't eaten much in weeks! I sneak in Jamba and McD's fruit smoothies, she loves them! Go Lisa go!! The calendar photo is a surprise, I have not told her I entered that picture, she will be so excited! Christmas present!


----------



## Isa (Nov 12, 2011)

I am so glad that Lisa is feeling better Mary Anne. I agree that in a way it is good that she did not go home to fast, but the day that her doctors will decide that it is safe for her to get back, it will be very good because she will be able to start her recovery . Thank you for the updates xx


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm so glad Mary Anne has a friend like you!! Glad to hear she's feeling better!! I can't believe what she's been through. Poor thing!!


----------



## terryo (Nov 14, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Thanks Stephanie, it's for the better that she stays. I thought she would come home fast, but considering how sick she i,s it kinda scared me it was too fast! She told me yesterday she is actually feeling better and eating, she said the food is delish!!! Good news to me!!



This is wonderful news. When a person eats you know they are feeling better. Everyday when I visit my husband in the hospital, I eat in the cafeteria. It's really not that bad at all.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Isa and Kathy! She is a special friend!

Special thanks to everyone, I appreciate all your warm and get well wishes for Lisa!! Not to mention all the sweet things you guys have said!! You guys are the bestest!!! 



terryo said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Stephanie, it's for the better that she stays. I thought she would come home fast, but considering how sick she i,s it kinda scared me it was too fast! She told me yesterday she is actually feeling better and eating, she said the food is delish!!! Good news to me!!
> ...


Thanks Terry!! how is your hubby doing? I hope he has a speedy recovery, is he home?


----------



## Angi (Nov 14, 2011)

This is the first I saw of the Lisa story. I feel so bad for her. What an awful ordeal to go through. My son han pancreatitis from a basketball injury when he was nine and it was horrible, but nothing compared to what your friend is going through. After the he came home from the hospital he was on a no to low fat diet for a month or two. Your friend will probably need to do the same. If so I will give you a list of low fat foods we discovered. Please tell Lisa that your TFO friends are praying for her.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Angi, this has been going on for months! It's just sad!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2011)

She still getting better step by step?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2011)

I am just sick, we have not heard from her in days... I am hoping all is well!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 18, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> I am just sick, we have not heard from her in days... I am hoping all is well!!



*hugs* Has that happened before?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 18, 2011)

Not really because she was here in town and I could just drive over there. Nothing on facebook, so I will blow up her phone tomorrow until she calls me and if that doesn't work, I will ring the nurses station and ask them to have her call me. They think I am her sister. I want to go see her, but I have some commitments. I will check with her hubby tomorrow too. Ugh, so frustrating!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 19, 2011)

Lisa posted on my husband's face book last night. Monday she has another cat scan and she said another surgery and she will be in awhile more! UGH! She has been there in UCLA almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2011)

Another surgery???? Did they just install a zipper last time?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 19, 2011)

Crap, Yvonne they just as well should have. Ugh!

We have not been able to get down there, and I don't think her hubby has either. Depression has been a big issue that's why we went all the time to see her when she was here. I am feeling very frustrated, and I am ready to cry!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 19, 2011)

Are they making any progress or is all of this just a continual of the same area?
(Not sure how I should word that, hope what I used works.)


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 19, 2011)

It's the same area. They told she has one abscess, then it was 2 last count she had 4, but I'm thinking it's something else that's why she is not getting better. I have no clue on why more surgery, maybe to take those out, or what ever it is. I think I will walk across the street and talk to her hubby!


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 19, 2011)

Poor Lisa. What a difficult time for you all. Let us know if her husband knows anything more...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

**UPDATE** Woo hoo just got off the phone with Lisa!! She sounds sooooo good. She has a cat scan in a little while, if there are no changes from the last cat scan they are going to do surgery on Monday and take out all 4, yes 4 abscesses!!! UGH! She said she had the best salad ever last night and the Dr.'s are SOOOOO HOT!!! Not that I want her to have surgery again, but I think it's time to take out that crap her body is trying to fight. 

Thanks you guys for being so supportive, I really do appreciate it! You guys are the bestest peeps ever!! xoxo


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 20, 2011)

I am glad your worries these last couple of days have sorta been for nothing. Let her know we are all here mentally cheering her on.


----------

